

Baring our souls on Secret - ASquare
http://www.rosedefremery.com/baring-our-souls-on-secret/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=Anuj+Adhiya&utm_campaign=Anuj+Adhiya

======
techwatching
"So why aren’t we sharing that intimacy with the people in our real life
circles?"

Offering compassion is a form of vulnerability for many; Secret and its ilk
provide a "safe" way to do so.

